# Some fall color



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Outstanding Photo


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful! Great eye.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I love fall


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Love it


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice pic, is that Tibble Fork, up American Fork Canyon?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

woah!


----------



## clpeay (Jan 15, 2009)

elkmule123 said:


> Nice pic, is that Tibble Fork, up American Fork Canyon?


It is. Its Forest Lake


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Amazing photo.....Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------

